# Diatoms



## IronLoach (Aug 22, 2004)

Ok, i've got a very mild case of diatoms in my 29g. the only problem is that they form on the small leaves of my watersprite, which leaves are too small for my algae eaters eat on. so, i end up with brown watersprite. the new leaves usually get the algae within 2 weeks. It's such a hassle to mechanically remove them with fingers - leaves are small and many, and quite fragile.

So how do I get rid of these diatoms? I've tried squirting them with HPeroxide but no go. 

Also, how effective is that Algimin made by Tetra. Anyone tried it before?

Before, I use Tetra FloraPride at half dose. After today's water change, I didn't use any of those for fear that it may actually be feeding the algae. (doing pmdd, or specialize dosing is not an option atm due to certain constraints so I use off-the-shelf products). Should I still try it at 1/4 dose?

My tank - 29g, a bit planted, 1 UGF (not an issue with my plants), 1 cannister filter (150 gph), 1 Rio 90 for Co2 DIY. Weekly 20-30% water change. Lights - 70watts, 12 hours.

PH - 6.8 to 7.0 
KH - 6 or thereabouts 
Nitrite - 0 

Fishes: 

5 Angels (3 3-inch and 2 2.5-inch) 
4 featherfin cats (2.5 inches) 
6 albino corys (1.5 to 2.0 inches) 
6 bronze corys (1.5 to 2.0 inches) 
3 algae eaters (thin, 1.75-inches) 
6 serpae tetra (1.5-inch) 
1 clown loach (2.25 inch) 
1 swordtail (2.25 inch)


----------



## nino (Oct 2, 2004)

Iron, how old is this tank (since planted)? Diatom or brown algae is nothing to worry about. It will go away eventually. There is no need of drastic measure like using H.peroxide. A group of otos can do a great job even those on the soft leaves.


----------



## IronLoach (Aug 22, 2004)

Thanks Nino. current planted tank's just about a month and a half. its just gets irritating sometimes. well, like tom barr always says, just take care of the plants and the algae will go away. i'll just use that approach.


----------



## plantbrain (Jan 23, 2004)

I think you'll find them to go away on their own, just work on the plants.
Otto cats love Diatoms.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## nino (Oct 2, 2004)

Iron,
That is normal occurence on new tank. Even in non-planted tank, diatom almost always take over during or right after the cycling is done. As Tom said, it'll go away on its own.


----------

